# Hyperx Cloud Alpha Troubleshooting "Voice Activation"



## Dati666 (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo!
Ich hab mir gestern ein neues Headset gekauft da meine Mikrofon auf einer Reise kaputt gegangen ist.. Dieses ist das Hyperx Cloud Alpha
So.  Nachdem das Mikrofon erst nach 10 Minuten fummelei funktioniert hat, hab ich nun das Problem dass sich meine Stimme sehr abgehakt anhört.
Quasi so, als hätte ich eine Art Sprachaktivierung im Headset integriert. Teilweise blendet es mich kurz vor Ende des Wortes aus.
Außerdem sind da störgeräusche im Hintergrund. Eine Art elektrisches.. Brummen? Fiepen? Rauschen? So in der Art.
Headset ist direkt über mein Mainboard angeschlossen, welches ein Maximus VII Ranger ist.

Habt ihr ne Ahnung was das fürn mist ist und ob ich die Sprachaktivierung umgehen kann?


----------



## tuma (4. Januar 2018)

Bin kein Spezi ...aber würde erstmal die Treiber aktualisieren....hatte ich auch


----------



## Pikus (4. Januar 2018)

Sofern es sich um das Could 1 und nicht das Cloud II handelt, ist das ein normales 3,5mm-Klinkenheadset, da gibts keine Treiber. Höchstens vom Soundchip, aber sollte der Treiber fehlerhaft sein hätte der TE gar keine Soundausgabe.

@TE:
Ist das Headset über das Frontpanel oder direkt hinten angeschlossen? -> Falls vorne, kann es an unzureichender Schirmung des internen Kabels liegen. 
Verwendest du die Verlängerung mit dem Lautstärkeregler? -> Ggf mal ohne versuchen.
Hast du das Headset an einem anderen Gerät getestet?
Vergewisser dich dass der Mikrofonarm vollständig in der Buchse ist, bei meinem CloudII ist der Widerstand beim reindrücken auch recht hoch.


----------



## Dati666 (4. Januar 2018)

Pikus schrieb:


> Verwendest du die Verlängerung mit dem Lautstärkeregler? -> Ggf mal ohne versuchen.
> .



Wie soll ich das denn anstellen?

Kopfhörer-> 1 Klinke -> Kabel-> Lautstärkeregler->Kabel-> 1! Klinke Mikrofon und Kopfhörer zusammen -> Verlängerung Input-> Kabel-> 2! Klinken (Mikrofon und Kopfhörer getrennt)


Ich hab mal das Mikrofon raus genommen und direkt an meinen PC gestöpstelt. Funktioniert genauso wenig. 
An meiner PS4 allerdings scheint das Headset tadellos zu funktionieren.


----------



## Pikus (4. Januar 2018)

Entschuldige, ich hab irgendwie angenommen dass du das erste Hyperx Cloud meinst statt der neuesten Version . Bei den alten war die Lautstärkeregelung in die Verlängerung integriert.

Wenn das Headset an der PS4 funktioniert liegt es am PC. Hier wäre eine Antwort auf meine erste Frage hilfreich.


----------



## Dati666 (4. Januar 2018)

Jaa. Das hätte ich natürlich mit reinschreiben sollen.
Ich hab schon beide Buchsen getestet.


----------



## JackA (4. Januar 2018)

Liegt an deinem miserablen Onboard, da kann das Headset nichts für.
Folgendes Video hat zwar nichts mit dem Headset an sich zu tun, aber beschreibt dein Problem recht gut hörbar:
YouTube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xlm1LmbLwGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dati666 (4. Januar 2018)

Nochmal an nem anderen PC getestet der eigentlich nur aus resten zusammengewürfelt ist. Da funktionierts einwandfrei. Jedoch mit stärkerem Rauschen. Also tatsächlichem Rauschen. Das würde ich ja wenigstens in den Griff bekommen.

Wäre natürlich ne überlegung wert den PC neu aufzusetzen...


----------



## Dati666 (4. Januar 2018)

Hier nochmal eine Hörprobe
YouTube


----------



## Pikus (4. Januar 2018)

Neu aufsetzen bringt dir da nix. Investiere die 30€ in eine dedizierte Soundkarte und gut ist.

/e zum Video: Integrierte soundchips haben oft ein Problem mit der Schirmung bzw. Potentialtrennung, was sowohl das Rauschen verursachen als auch die Spannungsversorgung der Verstärkerschaltung beeinflussen kann. Wenn dann das Mikrofon eine relativ hohe Impedanz hat verstärkt sich der effekt noch.
Das würde auch das Verhaten an dem anderen System erklären.

Dass es an der Software liegt würde ich mal ausschließen, gerade wenn du alle "Sondereinstellungen" deaktiviert hast.


----------



## Dati666 (4. Januar 2018)

Nun gut. Dann lass ich das erstmal so und kauf mir ende des Monats eine Soundkarte.


----------

